# My instruction to remove CD player



## zeniac (Nov 13, 2003)

*My instruction to remove CD player in Sentra Spec-V*

Please follow these steps to remove or to work on CD player in Sentra Spec-V 

http://ehomey.com/Sentra Spec-V/Remove CD/


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I guess that clears things up


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Since when can you remove car stereos?!?!?!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^^lol, im glad i still can remove the stereo in my spec... have you seen the 04 and up nissans??? the audio system is fully integrated with the screen at the top of the dash and its in the dash stach itself, no customizing...


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Wow that sucks.


----------

